# I love Ian McKellen



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Some more Davinci Code nonsense here.

Matt Lauer of the TODAY Show, interviewing cast and crew........

Lauer took the bull of controversy more directly by the horns when he interviewed the cast and director Howard today. Said Lauer:

"There have been calls from some religious groups, they wanted a disclaimer at the beginning of this movie saying it is fiction because one of the themes in the book really knocks Christianity right on its ear, if Christ survived the crucifixion, he did not die for our sins and therefore was not resurrected. What I'm saying is, people wanted this to say 'fiction, fiction, fiction'. How would you all have felt if there was a disclaimer at the beginning of the movie? Would it have been okay with you?"

There was a pause, and then famed British actor Ian McKellen [Gandalf of Lord of the Rings], piped up:

"Well, I've often thought the Bible should have a disclaimer in the front saying this is fiction. I mean, walking on water, it takes an act of faith. And I have faith in this movie. Not that it's true, not that it's factual, but that it's a jolly good story. And I think audiences are clever enough and bright enough to separate out fact and fiction, and discuss the thing after they've seen it."

With the camera focused on McKellen, one could hear a distinctly nervous laugh in the background, seeming to come from either actor Tom Hanks or director Howard. McKellen's stunning bit of blasphemy is likely to test the adage that all publicity is good publicity.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Careful there... he may well love you back!

I'm actually really looking forward to this movie. I recently read the novel and was really sucked in by it.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Take that title anyway you want. 


Early word on this flick has it eating it, big time.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

I read the DaVinci Code some time ago. Excellent spy/myster novel.

I also have read "Angels and Demons". Even BETTER! Dan Brown really draws you into his stories with just enough conspiracy, fact, and place information to make the whole thing seem plausible. I have to say this about Angels and Demons - it has one of the best plot twists I have enjoyed in a looooooong time.

The Da Vinci Code has such a draw because it plays on a VERY charged topic. But like Ian McKellen said - it's an act of faith.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Ah, Ian McKellen. He rocks. Seriously.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Good book that pissed off a lot of people, somthing tells me it well be a good movie that.... well **** off A LOT more people. Either way it should be good.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I listened to the book 3 yrs ago, on the way to Ironstock.
Deception Point is also a good read


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

*gives Ian a standing ovation*


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

You'd think the Catholic Church would learn its lesson from condemning a project like that. It's free advertisement and they should know it.
A better comment from them would be "Hey, it's entertainment, go see it, research it, and remember it's 'only a movie.' See you at Church on Sunday."

They did the same with LAST TEMPTATION OF CHRIST and it probably made that movie linger much longer than it would have otherwise. The media loves a good scandal. 

I saw a brief preview from the film and it looked like a cool dead woman sinking in a well. Creepy looking. 

Ian is such a neat dude.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Bram Bones said:


> You'd think the Catholic Church would learn its lesson from condemning a project like that. It's free advertisement and they should know it.
> A better comment from them would be "Hey, it's entertainment, go see it, research it, and remember it's 'only a movie.' See you at Church on Sunday."
> 
> They did the same with LAST TEMPTATION OF CHRIST and it probably made that movie linger much longer than it would have otherwise. The media loves a good scandal.


This sums up totally my thoughts on the film. Thanks Bram for not making me have to type so much. 

I couldn't give two figs for this movie or the over hyped controversy. I think everyone has the right to believe as they like. I'm more concerned with early reports and the mostly negative reviews coming back. I'm not a real fan of Tom Hanks and I seriously doubt I would have voluntarily seen this anyway. If someone wants to pay my way, I'll gladly go, but to shell out for it out of my own back pocket? Nah!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I, too respect Mr McKellen. Why just look at a couple other quotes he recently made on the subject:

"The people who go and see movies, their minds aren't as finely tuned as those who read a book - is that what the Vatican is thinking?" McKellen ponders. "Therefore they have to be protected from what they see? I don't approve of censorship. I don't approve of having lists of things that you can't see. The good thing about it is that once you publish a list of things that you can't look at or can't read it makes everyone want to do everything that you don't want them to do." 

And this priceless swipe at the Roman Church's stance on homosexuality:

"I'm very happy to believe that Jesus was married to Mary Magdalene. I know that the Catholic Church has problems with gay people. I thought that would be absolute proof Jesus was not gay."

Go Gandalf!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

claymud said:


> Good book that pissed off a lot of people...


Those are the best kind!

And the book _was_ a great page-turner. One of the best suspense thrillers I've ever read. I just hope the film is _half_ as good. I hold out no hope for any better than that.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

dougspaulding said:


> Those are the best kind!
> 
> And the book _was_ a great page-turner. One of the best suspense thrillers I've ever read.


 I agree, I couldn't put it down and really enjoyed it. I don't think its the kinda book I'd read twice but it really brought you into the story.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

The "Davinci Code" did not turn me into a person with no respect for the catholic empire. Their own history did that.


----------

